# The new Kings logo and unis...



## DaUnbreakableKinG

A guy reported this at another kings board.

*These will be the official new Kings logo and jersey designs for next season.*


----------



## bruno34115

The jerseys are pretty similar to their current ones which are pretty cool however the logo is horrible IMO.


----------



## Hibachi!

Nope, that is just an idea from some fans... Not at all whats gonna happen...


----------



## MJG

There are tons of these things in this guy's Photobucket album, I wouldn't count on it being real.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...epts/?action=view&current=PacersLogosBlue.gif

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...pts/?action=view&current=ClippersUniforms.gif

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...ncepts/?action=view&current=HawksFinished.gif


----------



## Laker Freak

The uniforms are decent but the logo is a joke.


----------



## bruno34115

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> There are tons of these things in this guy's Photobucket album, I wouldn't count on it being real.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...epts/?action=view&current=PacersLogosBlue.gif
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...pts/?action=view&current=ClippersUniforms.gif
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...ncepts/?action=view&current=HawksFinished.gif


Look at the Detroit Tigers one it is off the hook.


----------



## SacTown16

I'm satisfied with their current logo as well as their Jerseys', no need to change.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I'm satisfied with their current logo as well as their Jerseys', no need to change.


Yeah, same here, but I would like it if they added a black jersey.


----------



## HKF

Anyone can help me as to wear I would find this website. I'd like to see them.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Anyone can help me as to wear I would find this website. I'd like to see them.


http://photobucket.com/albums/v340/AgnstAllOdds2004/Logo And Uniform Concepts/

Bunch of teams, multiple sports, lots of originals too. Pretty cool to look through.


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, same here, but I would like it if they added a black jersey.


:yes: 

A black jersey would be nice, just like we used to wear them when the Kings started to emerge as an elite Western Conference team.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v340/AgnstAllOdds2004/Logo And Uniform Concepts/
> 
> Bunch of teams, multiple sports, lots of originals too. Pretty cool to look through.


Much abliged.


----------

